# Single guys Thanksgiving



## DocSteve (Nov 27, 2020)

Souvide/seared French's rack of lamb.
Smoked ham stuffing.
Shrimp pasta.
Corn.


----------



## JLeonard (Nov 27, 2020)

Looks good Doc.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 27, 2020)

Nice!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 27, 2020)

Man that looks really good! Nice looking plate of food.  And knife (cleaver) whichever you wanna call it

Ryan


----------



## JLeonard (Nov 27, 2020)

Actually eating pretty good for a single guy. Heck when I was single I'd just throw together a sandwich or something. Wasnt real picky.
Jim


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 27, 2020)

Sure is good eats.

I remember single life way back when the dino's roamed...lol
Lots of whatever i could put together, tater chip and pnut butter sammies, squettiO surprise.


----------



## sandyut (Nov 27, 2020)

WOW!  That all looks super delish!  Nice work!


----------



## sawhorseray (Nov 27, 2020)

That is one beautiful plate Doc, huge Like! RAY


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 27, 2020)

Man o man!
I could devour that plate!
What a great TG meal!!
Al


----------



## cornman (Nov 27, 2020)

Those look delicious!!!!


----------



## Millberry (Nov 27, 2020)

Man--that make turkey look sick


----------



## thirdeye (Nov 27, 2020)

Looks perfect, I have two racks of domestic lamb in my freezer,  and we might not see any for a while.  The largest lamb processing facility in the area was bought and is being converted to processing beef.


----------



## TuckersBarbeque (Nov 28, 2020)

Looks great!  
As a single guy I was doing ramen and cut up hot dogs.  If you added some pepper flakes and a 1/8 tsp cayenne pepper... "living".


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 28, 2020)

Awesome steak of lamb cooked to perfection.

Warren


----------



## uncle eddie (Nov 29, 2020)

Everything looks great but, I think I liked the shrimp pasta the best.  Adding smoked ham to the stuffing was a nice twist as well!


----------



## Fueling Around (Nov 29, 2020)

Outstanding meal.
I have never had lamb as a single dish. It wasn't part of my growing up so I never gave it a try.

I'm a bit older as ramen wasn't a staple at the time.
Did my fair share of mac and cheese out of the box. 10 boxes per $1 made it affordable.  Room mate added cut up hot dogs to his dish.  The cheap hot dogs have always been ... cheap.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 2, 2020)

Very Nice Doc!!!
Great Job!!
Like.

Bear


----------

